
The US Navy just confirmed these UFO videos are the real deal - arthurcolle
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/18/politics/navy-confirms-ufo-videos-trnd/index.html
======
typeformer
Before people here start offering ideas of what they think these objects are,
let review what we know they are not:

They are not balloons: -they move too fast and travel under water (as there
were confirmed sonar hits of these objects). They are not conventional
aircraft: -they have no wings or signs of obvious conventional propulsion.
They were not false radar blips: -they were tracked on advance gun sight
cameras including in both the infrared and high definition video modes. They
were not camera software malfunctions -Because they were tracked on Navy ship
radar, Sonar, Space based radar, and jet fighter radar.

These objects can do maneuvers that can’t be explain by our conventional
physics because they defy our common understanding of inertia. This includes
accelerating at extreme speeds, stopping on a dime, and changing directions
instantaneously.

The real truth is the US government (and others) do know, and have known for
decades, that these craft are extra terrestrial. In addition the US government
has recovered and possible reverse engineered some of the technology behind
them. This secret they believe is too large to let go of due to multiple
military, social, economic and religious implications, none the less, it’s our
responsibility to hold them to account and demand they tell the truth! Way too
much is at stake to keep this all hidden any longer, it’s time for full UFO
disclosure.

~~~
bobbylarrybobby
Which is more likely: aliens have arrived on Earth with extraterrestrial
vehicles from (likely) light years away, and have allowed themselves to be
spotted by terrestrial aircraft; or, militaries with huge budgets and some of
the smartest scientists and engineers in the world have designed incredible
vehicles that have been kept secret even from members of their own military?

~~~
aalleavitch
While the latter is more likely given that our governments have done exactly
this in the past, there are some reasons to believe that if aliens were to
warm up to the idea of contacting us, it might be pretty soon.

We have global communication networks now and are rapidly approaching AGI. For
all we know we could be on the verge of a critical inflection point for our
civilization that might make it worthwhile to interfere.

Also, the idea that we've been under quarantine up until now is a pretty
compelling explanation for the Fermi paradox.

~~~
dmitrygr
> rapidly approaching AGI

We are as far away from that as we were when we were banging rocks together in
caves, IMHO

------
aalleavitch
While I'm sure these are most likely some sort of military drones or other
type of classified technology (don't ask me which nation's), I will note that
the description of these things sounds an awful lot like a Culture drone.

Just saying.

------
aazaa
> Gradisher said the Navy's transparency about unidentified aerial phenomena,
> or UAP, is largely done to encourage trainees to report "incursions" they
> spot in the airfield, which threaten pilots' safety.

> ...

> "For many years, our aviators didn't report these incursions because of the
> stigma attached to previous terminology and theories about what may or may
> not be in those videos," he said.

This makes the confirmation sound like the start of a new policy. Is it?

------
tmn
Without implying it must be conspiratorial, do not rule out the possibility it
is simply disinformation.

------
clouddrover
These UFOs might be radar reflector balloons:

[https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28640/could-some-of-
th...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28640/could-some-of-the-ufos-
navy-pilots-are-encountering-be-airborne-radar-reflectors)

~~~
arthurcolle
This definitely matches the description by one of the pilots as "a sphere
encasing a cube," but it wouldn't really explain the directional changes or
extremely high observed speeds.

~~~
blasphemous
The object descended from 28000FT to 50FT at 24000 miles per hour with instant
acceleration, no signs of thrust or even wings. According to the reports, for
me its whether you believe the reports from those that saw it or not. If you
choose to believe them, then it's hard to believe the earth tech to allow this
was possible in 2004.

~~~
arthurcolle
I'd like to discuss this further with you privately if you are so inclined.
Email is in my profile. Send me something if you'd like to discuss further.
cheers

